# Lime Mead



## uavwmn (Feb 22, 2009)

I am starting the lime mead. I am following Waldo's great recipe. Unlike the JAO I made, this one goes in a primary bucket? For how long?


Waldo, if you are out there......what is the next step?


----------



## vcasey (Feb 22, 2009)

I would use the primary. 
VPC


----------



## gaudet (Feb 22, 2009)

Advice I've been given on meads is to let them stay for at least a month on the lees in the primary before racking to a secondary container.


----------



## vcasey (Feb 22, 2009)

Meads have a tendency of being hard to start and long to ferment. I tend to just put them in a larger glass container and let it do its thing. But yes I have heard folks leave the mead on the lees for a year or more. A great book to pick up and I've mentioned it before is The Compleat Mead Maker by Ken Schramm. I highly recommend picking it up, it is easy to read, has a bit of history and a few recipes. 
VPC


----------



## uavwmn (Feb 23, 2009)

So, this mead stays in the primary bucket for a month?? I am guessing this one I will have to snap the lid down and put the airlock on.


----------



## gaudet (Feb 23, 2009)

It would be wise to do so since you have to let it set for so long. Trap that protective CO2 in the primary under the airlock.


----------



## vcasey (Feb 23, 2009)

uavwmn said:


> So, this mead stays in the primary bucket for a month?? I am guessing this one I will have to snap the lid down and put the airlock on.



Don't forget you'll still need to stir that baby up, but yes I would use the lid &amp; air lock after the first week or so.

For an example of how forgiving meads can be, I was researching a mead I want to make later this year on the Green Board and one person left their mead in the primary bucket for 4 years! I honestly don't think I could ever do that but they said that the mead was great! So a month or so in the primary for your lime mead should be fine.
VPC


----------



## Waldo (Feb 23, 2009)

uavwmn said:


> I am starting the lime mead. I am following Waldo's great recipe. Unlike the JAO I made, this one goes in a primary bucket? For how long?
> 
> 
> Waldo, if you are out there......what is the next step?




I would personally rack it to glass at an sg of around 1.010. If it is still fermenting strong its ok. If it seems a bit sluggish give it about 1/2 tsp yeast energizer.


----------

